# Iver Johnson no.2



## John G04 (Jan 16, 2019)

So I got a iver johnson off the cabe a few months ago and have had it built up for about 4 months now. It rides fantastic and my dad has been wanting one for a while now because if i’m not riding it he is. This one popped up on ebay and we got it. We have contracted the iver bug. The bike is complete except for a badge, and dropstand. Here it is right now. Original paint looks to be in pretty decent condition under the housepaint on top of it.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 16, 2019)

So you got that one! I made an offer and 5 mins later it was gone! Ha! Nice score! The Iver fever is real! She will look great all cleaned up! Congrats!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 16, 2019)

“Iver Fever “ is impossible to cure once you get it


“Schwinn life”—- No more (LOL)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Jan 16, 2019)

eddie_bravo said:


> “Iver Fever “ is impossible to cure once you get it
> 
> 
> “Schwinn life”—- No more (LOL)
> ...




Lol yeah i’ve been thinking my username is no longer accurate


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 17, 2019)

Neat!


----------



## John G04 (Jan 17, 2019)

Anyone know what this massive fender ornament is. Extremely rare 1 off iver johnson piece! Jk. Looks like some sort of car piece or something like that.


----------



## John G04 (Jan 17, 2019)

Few more pictures.


----------



## John G04 (Jan 17, 2019)

Looks like it came of a 41 packard. If anyone needs it let me know


----------



## John G04 (Jan 20, 2019)

Made some progress on the frame today with steel wool and wd40. Looks like it will look pretty good once done!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 20, 2019)

Very nice !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 21, 2019)

Looking good with all that patina goodness!


----------



## John G04 (Jan 24, 2019)

Frame is almost done being cleaned and badge is on the way. This isn’t my bike and my dad was thinking about touching up the headtube because he said it looks bad and re doing the gold pins. What do you guys think about touching it up? Fork came out good no longer in the shape of an s!


----------



## locomotion (Jan 27, 2019)

Schwinn is life said:


> So I got a iver johnson off the cabe a few months ago and have had it built up for about 4 months now. It rides fantastic and my dad has been wanting one for a while now because if i’m not riding it he is. This one popped up on ebay and we got it. We have contracted the iver bug. The bike is complete except for a badge, and dropstand. Here it is right now. Original paint looks to be in pretty decent condition under the housepaint on top of it.View attachment 934139
> View attachment 934140
> 
> View attachment 934141
> ...





I say it would be mean not to include mom, wife, girlfriend, daughter in the Iver riding family!
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-iver-johnson-twin-loop-roadster-balloon-model-86l.138992/


----------



## John G04 (Jan 27, 2019)

Lol actually have a girls iver on the way soon from vermont in blue. They don’t like to ride either  though


----------



## John G04 (Apr 17, 2019)

Its been awhile but here it is in it’s current state. Need to buy some screws for the badge, and a dropstand though. Frame isn’t done being cleaned yet either but mostly done. What do you think


----------

